# Utah State -vs- Utah Football



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, it looks as if the football season is right around the corner. Anyone care to make a prediction for this game?

I'm going with a can of whoopin being opened and the Aggies will be wishin' they stayed away from those big ol' boys who play in the PAC 12. UTE MANIA RELEASED!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Aggies make it two in a row. This year by double digits.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Heres a bunch of my random predictions for this game: I'm gonna say Aggies score a TD in first 2 minutes of game. Utes come back in 3rd quarter and take the lead. Aggies end up winning. Chuckie Keeton will throw for almost twice the yards Travis wilson does. Chuckie throws at least one TD and one Interception, (along with at least one TD of his own). Travis throws at least 2 TD's and 2 interceptions.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Aggies win by 20.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Fox Sports has Utah State by 11.

http://www.foxsportssouthwest.com/list-gallery?gid=29529&gf=261

Go Aggies!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Utah by 5 :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the Utes will be the more desperate team since, if they lose, their odds of a bowl game is about nil. That, plus the home field, will see the Utes win by 7-10 points. (And no kiss for me on Thursday night from my Aggie wife) The Aggies still have a good shot at a good season however. The Utes....we shall see.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Aggies 27, Utes 24.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Aggies by 7.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Utes by 20

yep that's right. 20


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would guess that the margin is pretty close with the win going to the home team.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Utah State 31, U of U 17.

Chuckie will be tough to contain.

Hail the Utah Aggies!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I really don't see Utah winning this one. Utah State has a great offense and quarterback who won't miss a beat from last season. Defensively they're also experienced enough that the coaching change shouldn't affect them too much. I think they'll play with a chip on their shoulders this season because no one expects them to do as well this season with Gary Anderson leaving.

Meanwhile Utah still has questions at quarterback. I just don't think they'll put as many points on the board. I think USU gets ahead early and then Utah makes a run in the second half but they don't quite catch up.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I like Chuck E. and the Aggs in this one.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I could hear all the air go out of the ball when Anderson announced he would be leaving. I don't think the new coach is able to pump it all the way up. That is why I see the Utes jumping all over the Ags. Besides, Utah is in the PAC 12 and that automatically makes them special. Remember how much they rubbed it in everyone's face. The PAC 12 came calling because Utah is a powerhouse team and has proven it by beating BYU so many times in the past 12 years--at least, that seems to be what the Utes hang everything on. UTES PAC IT IN TOUGH AGAINST THE AGGIES!!

Those new football facilities should pretty much guarantee a win!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Go Aggies!*


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As a great Idaho Statesman once said- Ags will win
They will Beat them now- and Beat them later- They'll beat them like a mash potater


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Utes by a score. Somewhere between 3 and 7 points.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gonna change my prediction real quick, Utes win 30 to 26.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

As a Utefan, I'm happy, but I like the Aggies team. We were very lucky to win that game. Best of luck to the Ag's the rest of the way. It'd be cool to see you guys roll Boise, BYU,or USC.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is what I learned from the game:

-Utah State is a dang good team. Chuckie Keaton is an absolute stud. Probably the best in the state. Had the Utes not gotten to him a few times like they did, he would have torn them to shreds. He had an incredible game. 

-The Utes can thank #99 of Utah State (Larsen, I think) for the win. His personal foul in the first quarter was arguably the contributing factor in the Utes first score. Take that away, and State wins. Yeah, they did what it took to win, but it was also handed to them. Just a bit more discipline on the part of State amd they had that game. 

-I hope the Utes gained confidence from this win. It will take more than that to keep winning though. 

-The Utes secondary is a liability. Too many shots downfield caught them by surprise. When the pressure kept Keaton from throwing quickly, the secondary left guys open, leading to lots of converted third downs. This won't cut it with teams like Stanford, Oregon, and USC. They'll be destroyed if they keep that up. 

Overall, I am happy with the win, but afraid for the meat of the schedule. Its gonna be rough.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looked like a good enough game. Its nice to have football games again. From sitting in the stands at a high school JV game last night, to following the gamecast of utes/Aggies, to watching the Denver/Phoenix preseason NFL game, can a guy get enough football? Tonight it is a drive to Pocatello for my son's high school game, and tomorrow the Cougars against Virginia. Its a beautiful thing gentlemen. A beautiful thing.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It was a good game. Bummer to see the Aggies lose again, especially seeing all the penalties they got. I hope Coach Wells can refine the talent and not let it swing the other way and start out in a hole. At Air Force will be a challenge, at USC, at home against BYU, at home for Boise, they will have some tough games that will require some more discipline. 

Having said that, Chuckie Keeton is an absolute stud. Putting up 399 yards against the Utes on their own field is pretty impressive.


----------



## weissfeldt (Sep 2, 2013)

my guess: Aggies by 5!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I would guess that the margin is pretty close with the win going to the home team.


What do I win?
To look back at the game and compare it to last year, I don't know that the utes have improved much over a 5 win season, especially when you consider they were lucky enough in the last two years to not have to play the best two teams in the conference. They had to pull out the bag of tricks to pull off the win after losing nearly every statistical category up to that point, the momentum was clearly for USU up to that point. Fortunately, for the U and the Y offense improves greatly over the first few weeks as both looked pretty poor, but with some glimpses of greatness. Both games were kind of similar with the losing team winning statistically and momentum wise until one major play, onside kick and INT, changing the entire momentum. I think the losing teams would win, if they were to replay weeks later once the team gets in sync. Defense certainly wins the early games as offenses take a little more time to get going. Of course, it is hard to predict much in the future from just one game.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think the losing teams would win, if they were to replay weeks later once the team gets in sync.


Truly spoken as a fan of one of the losing teams. 

One note on the onside kick. Listening to the special teams coach he said they were planning it from earlier in the week if Utah State would show the same look that the Utes had scouted. I went back and watched the replay and those guys on the front line for Utah State were way too far back. I do agree that that game if played again would be a toss up. Either team could have won. BYU has no excuse for their loss, it was inexcusable. They flat out played to the lower level of their opponent (typically a trait my Utes employ). I hope they show better against Texas


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge that is one way to spin how crappy BYU played virginia. The Aggies and Utes didn't make near as many stupid mistakes that BYU did. A utah high school could have beat BYU last Saturday.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Truly spoken as a fan of one of the losing teams.
> 
> One note on the onside kick. Listening to the special teams coach he said they were planning it from earlier in the week if Utah State would show the same look that the Utes had scouted. I went back and watched the replay and those guys on the front line for Utah State were way too far back. I do agree that that game if played again would be a toss up. Either team could have won. BYU has no excuse for their loss, it was inexcusable. They flat out played to the lower level of their opponent (typically a trait my Utes employ). I hope they show better against Texas


I was just simply trying to say that they were better on the majority of snaps, the statistics show that, other than the majorly important one of turnovers, once they erase 1-2 bad plays they come out on top in both cases. I dont mean to discount the onside kick, they had clearly done their homework the Ags were caught with their pants down on that play big time. I don't recall ever having seen the kicker cover an onside kick before. 
Sadly enough, Saturday's game reminded me a lot of the game vs Texas two years ago....not a good feeling when Texas has improved greatly since then; it may get ugly quickly.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I was just simply trying to say that they were better on the majority of snaps, the statistics show that, other than the majorly important one of turnovers, once they erase 1-2 bad plays they come out on top in both cases. I dont mean to discount the onside kick, they had clearly done their homework the Ags were caught with their pants down on that play big time. I don't recall ever having seen the kicker cover an onside kick before.
> Sadly enough, Saturday's game reminded me a lot of the game vs Texas two years ago....not a good feeling when Texas has improved greatly since then; it may get ugly quickly.


Without the Aggies' QB they will be in trouble. One stat that I think really shows how good he is comes from their 3rd down efficiency. They were 10-17, but what really stood out was their average distance to go was over 7 yards. The Utes did a decent job getting them in long 3rd down situations. But Chuckie is that good. The cougs better watch out.


----------

